# Natural Edge Bowl



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a maple natural edge bowl. done it some time ago but thought i would share it. please feel free to post your NEB, i have been thinking of doing more of these.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow. That's really nice. I've never tried a natural edge bowl. I love the look of the wood. It's so clean that it almost looks fake. :laughing: Great job. Keep posting
Ken


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Super cool :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Jeff that is fantastic! Very, very nice.

John


----------



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

Man that's nice. Your surface looks perfect. What did you use to hollow it? I would have tool marks all through that thing.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That's cool, awesome bowl.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Neb*

This is also a NEB that I turned a while back. It is entirely translucent except along the end where the bark is. If I tried to make it 1/32" thick like the rest of the bowl it would surely break. I made a bunch of these NEB at one time. Jeff yours is very nice, you did a great job. Keep making them. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Jeff, that is really nice. The ultra clean finish and subtle grain is a nice contrast to the natural edge and the bark. I also like the form, it looks great on this bowl. Thanks for posting.

Mitch, your bowl looks very nice also. I really like the color of the wood against the black base.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

NEB
Thanks Eugene Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's my latest out of hackberry.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW,You guys have done well,they all are beautifull pieces,but Mitch I think yours is downright beautifull.Sorry fella's :sad:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Woodsman
Thanks buddy. I think they are all beautiful. You can see the love each turner put into each and every one of these NEB. Keep it up guys, you guys are good. 
I love turning but for past year plus I been making turning tools. Made a new bowl gouge tonight and it cuts great Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for your comments and showing your NEBs hope to see more. 

Rightuppercut did it with my Sorby 1/2 bowl gouge and round nose scraper but i have seen your work up close, who are you kidding with the tool marks...lol ...we will have to get together a share turning techniques.

Mitch & Tim your bowls look great, thanks for sharing.


----------

